# capisser



## Seelewig

Bona tarda,

Del DIEC2:
*



			capisser -a 
1
		
Click to expand...

*


> _1 _adj. [LC] Que obra capriciosament, segons el que li passa pel cap.


M'agradaria preguntar si coneixeu aquest mot, si el feu servir... si potser es fa servir més a algunes comarques.
L'he trobat molt escaient per a un text que tradueixo, però no el coneixia i no goso gaire de fer-lo servir, tot i que m'ha agradat.

Moltes gràcies pels vostres parers.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Nah, és el primer cop. Capritxós (o capriciós) és el que diria jo.


----------



## Doraemon-

Igualment. Capritxós o capriciós.


----------



## Elxenc

Pareix que siga una paraula d'ús a les Balears segons el diccionari Alcover-Moll. Jo pel País València no l'he sentida. Deuria de respondre alguna personsa d'aquelles terres per saber quina freqüència d'ús té el mot. Si allí l'utilitzen. Avant amb ella. Els altres dos diccionaris normatius, el normatiu valencià i el dels Institut d'estudis catalans, l'arrepleguen idefineixen més o menys igual, però no diuen res de les zones 'ús.
Segons el diccionari català-valencià-balear:  
CAPISSER, -ERA _m. i f. _
|| *1. *Caparrut, difícil de convèncer o de fer desistir de les seves idees (Mall.); cast. _terco, capitoso. _
|| *2. *Falaguer de mà, prompte per pegar (Ciutadella). «No siguis tan capisser! Per no-res ja entimes una morma».
    Fon.: сəpisé (Palma, Manacor); kəpisé (Ciutadella).


----------



## Xiscomx

Mai m'he topat amb ella. Totalment desconeguda.


----------



## Seelewig

Moltes gràcies a tots! (Ses Illes eren la meva darrera esperança).


----------



## Circunflejo

Alguns exemples d'ús amb el significat que ens ha citat en @Seelewig (capritxós):

De la p. 150 del llibre _Una cantonada al desert_, de Lluis Josep Comerón publicat per Destino (any 2001):



> Capissera senyora, la sort. Pren i dóna sense cap criteri



En Comerón, nascut a Mataró, on ha viscut sempre, fa ús de capissera amb el sifnificat de capritxós.

De la p. 111 del llibre _Setenta-cinqué aniversari de la coronació de la Mare de Deu de Queralt. Jocs florals. Berga, setembre de 1991 _(any de publicació 1997):



> Abans de ser, com molts, retall d'ossera, jo visc bisbètic, capisser i pilloc



Crec que aquí el significat de capisser es capritxós malgrat que potser que sigui tossut...

Del article d'Antoni Pons titulat _Mateu Obrador Bennàser (esbós biogràfic)_ publicat a La nostra terra. Revista mensual de literatura, art i ciencies, nº 30, any 1930, pàgines 3-6. (Lloc de publicació: Palma de Mallorca) Cita a la pàgina p. 4:



> No era dolent de natural però la seua tia el trobava capisser i esburbat



Crec que aquí capisser també té el significat de capritxós.

Hi ha altres examples d'ús de capisser però no conec gaire el catalá i es un poc complicat per a mi dir si en ells es fa ús de capisser amb el significat de capritxós o amb un altre significat.


----------



## Seelewig

Moltes gràcies, Circunflejo, almenys ja veig que no és un invent del diccionari, i els exemples no són antics.


----------



## Circunflejo

Seelewig said:


> almenys ja veig que no és un invent del diccionari



Apareix en més d'un diccionari. Fins i tot 1 del segle XIX.



Seelewig said:


> els exemples no són antics



El de la revista de Mallorca sí que és antic (1930) però es pot sustituir per altres més recents. Na Betsabé García (nascuda a Barcelona) fa ús de capissera 2 o 3 vegadas en el seu llibre _Juguen Dames_ publicat per Ara Llibres (any 2010). Hi ha una d'aquestas vegadas que el significat, malgrat que crec que no és el de capritxosa, potser que sí que sigui el de capritxosa. En Xavi Pérez Navarro (també nascut a Barcelona) fa ús de capisser en el seu llibre_ El mal invisible_ publicat per Editorial Catedral (any 2017) amb un significat que potser que sigui el de capritxós o potser que sigui un altre...


----------

